# Using Sugar to increase bud size?



## Rehab is for Quitters

I just came across this in my grass growing bible....it says you can use sugar or mollasses to increase bud size. It further explains that the sugar/mollasses/honey will increase soil microbials and make the plant's use of nitrogen more effective. According to this book, bud size will increase by 20% or more when sugar is used during the flower stage.

Has anyone ever tried this? Does it work? If so, how much sugar/mollasses/or honey should I use?

EDIT
7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## 50bud

Ive never tried it but i hear it works. I have read in several magazines that suggest the exact same thing, 20%. Thats not bad and not alot of work either.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

After an internet search, I found that you are supposed to add 1 tablespoon of molasses to the water in the last 6 weeks of flower.

Still not sure if this is a myth or not. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

the use of "sugars" is to give the plant carbohydrates.

I do this during flowering. I believe it leads to more trich production, hence, more THC. I use it when trichs start forming, stopping at the final 2 weeks of straight water before chopping. my feeding schedule is feed, H2O with carb, H2O.


----------



## massproducer

Yes, during flowering your plants will use their carbohydrate stores quicker then they will use their nutrient stores.  So adding simple and complex carbs will give your plants a major boost.

Also all of the benefical bugs will feed on the carbs to stay alive.  

Check out carbo-load by advanced nutrients.  That is what I use and I love it, this is one product that you will actually be able to see a difference from using it.


----------



## Uk1

nasty stuff , ppl here have tried that i guess when they are curing it or something though , cuz its all sugary ... i only mentioned this cause theres a possibility they do what this thread is about , if not sometime they add the sugar lol ....confused yet , i almost am


----------



## massproducer

Uk1 said:
			
		

> nasty stuff , ppl here have tried that i guess when they are curing it or something though , cuz its all sugary ... i only mentioned this cause theres a possibility they do what this thread is about , if not sometime they add the sugar lol ....confused yet , i almost am


 
I am not quite sure what you are trying to say...You are saying people use carbs during their cure?  By the way, what is sugary?


----------



## Uk1

sugary is sugar tasting on the weed , lolz im just saying ive bought stuff before that was coated in sugar so if thats to do with this thread i wouldnt advise doing that


----------



## benamucc

I once saw Hick post something about using fruit juice instead of the molassas or sugar and stored it away behind the bong hits....  HICK YOU OUT THERE??!!


----------



## CasualGrower

Yes, the use of, I beleive it is called, Backstrap or blackstrap molassas is widely used in many nutrient lines.... Liquid Karma has it also.  Most nutrient lines have at least one product with the sugars in it now.


----------



## massproducer

Check this out, it will explain what adding carbs does for your plants.  I myself like to add both simple and complex carbs.  This means not only sugars but also starches.

Carbo-load is 100% organic and can be used in hydroponic systems.  

If you grow hydroponically you should only add something if it will totally dissolve because other things can very easily clog pumps or air stones, and they can cause bad bactaria to grow.  

Here's a link

http://www.advancednutrients.com/landing_pages/carboload_powder_landing.html


----------



## kubefuism

I've heard of a reciepe of one cup to one gal, sugar to water.  Sugar is suppose to be taken up by the roots and promote a taste as well.  But finding a sugar taste in smoke is very difficult   :ccc:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Adding sugar/molasses/carbs feeds beneficial bacteria in the soil. Adding humic acids feed beneficial fungi in the soil. I'm not 100% on this but I don't think roots can absorb sugars. The plant produces its own sugars. I read this somewhere and if I can find it will post a link.


----------



## billy_fyshe

i think most of the bloom feeds have carbs in
the one i use has molasses listed as an ingredient
hxxp://www.uk-hydroponic.com/bioharvestbloom1ltr-p-485.html


----------



## smokybear

Very interesting thread.


----------



## goneindawind

i use flora nectar
FloraNectar is a carbohydrate additive that optimizes the greatest transference of sweetness and aroma into your fruits and flowers. FloraNectar contains all natural raw cane sugar, molasses, malt syrup, select plant based esters, L-amino acids, organic acids, polyflavonoids, vitamins and essential minerals. FloraNectar ensures optimal metabolic rates during the flowering and fruiting phase when nitrogen levels have been reduced. FloraNectar fulfills the additional energy requirements of your plants throughout all phases of growth and during stressful times of transition.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

So is there a down-side to adding carbs ... or are there any risks to using it with a soil grow?

I'm trying to figure out why *everyone *doesn't do this. Seems so easy, cheap and low tech, but this is the first I've ever heard of it.

Also, I am in week 5+ of flower right now. Should I start using it now or is it too late for this harvest?

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## CasualGrower

what nute are you using now... You might be using them already and not know it heh.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I just came across this in my grass growing bible....it says you can use sugar or mollasses to increase bud size. It further explains that the sugar/mollasses/honey will increase soil microbials and make the plant's use of nitrogen more effective. According to this book, bud size will increase by 20% or more when sugar is used during the flower stage.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this? Does it work? If so, how much sugar/mollasses/or honey should I use?


 
_Go to grocery store, get both mollasses and fructose.  try a very small amount of each, you will like the results._


----------



## goneindawind

u can use it when ever its not gunna hurt it doesnt add more nutes to your plant it jus adds sugar i am going to acctual flush my plant with flora nectar bcus it helps speed up sugar tranfer not only dat your smoke will taste 100% better inda long run


----------



## IRISH

heres a very interesting thread on how molasses can be beneficial to your grow from Zen Lunatic-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149 some very interesting reading people.


----------



## kubefuism

It struck me today...I really have to appricate the fact that you question what you read.  A lot of people take what they read as gospel, and some times that's just not the case. So thank you Rehab is for Quitters, and keep questioning!!! :ccc:


----------



## lyfr

i never add any sugars, mollasses, honey, fruit loops, fruit juice, pixie sticks, or anything else but GH+hygrozyme.  i must really be miisin out.  down side someone asked...ants, bugs(beneficials and some destroyers also feed on carbs),  increased risk for mold/mildew i believe,  ive never heard anyones personal experience with sugars be like "wow, what an incredible_* difference*_ it made.  seems like some "have always used it," and some like me, "never touch the stuff".  be interesting to do side by side soil (i hear this is where sugars are most beneficial) grows, exact specs...except the one with sugars.


----------



## widowmaker

I just started using carboload in my hydro setup. If anyone is growing hydro and are thinking about using carboload, have the ph up ready!! I never had to use ph up and only adjusted the ph once to 5.6 .Since im using ro water it stayed around that range. I put the carboload in, checked the ph and it was fine. But the next day it was at 2.9!!!  and i only had enough ph up to bring it up to 5.0. Luckily they didnt die or anything


----------



## massproducer

widowmaker said:
			
		

> I just started using carboload in my hydro setup. If anyone is growing hydro and are thinking about using carboload, have the ph up ready!! I never had to use ph up and only adjusted the ph once to 5.6 .Since im using ro water it stayed around that range. I put the carboload in, checked the ph and it was fine. But the next day it was at 2.9!!! and i only had enough ph up to bring it up to 5.0. Luckily they didnt die or anything


 
Wow... I never had that problem before


----------



## widowmaker

Yea, i was freakin out, i actually read this happening to another person but i wasnt prepared for it to be that low. 2.9 is crazy low.  I want to calibrate my meter just in case, but i tested it with some dasani water and it was 7.1 which is about right. Oh yea, I put 4 oz in my 30 gallon tub, and now the water is super cloudy and there is alot of bubbles on the roots. Looked like soap.


----------



## massproducer

I have used carbo along advanced 2+ program for a couple of years now and I have never had this problem, i have no even heard of this problem before today


----------



## widowmaker

Im using flora nutes not advanced,  so dont know if that has anything to do with it.  Maybe my ph pen was giving me false readings, but I really have no clue why it was so low. I had read it on another forum not this one.


----------



## widowmaker

Is it supposed to bubble?  Maybe the guy sold me some soap.lol  I got it on ebay so you never know, but it was sealed


----------



## trillions of atoms

Ive tried molasses but not plain sugar. I use warm water so it dissolves easily with 2 table spoons per gallon of water. hit them 3-4 weeks in flowering when buds start filling in. add the molasses when you feed, you can make a tea and throw this in. Make sure the water isnt to hot or it can kill bennifical microbes in the tea. 

I have a thread on easy arreated compost teas floating around I will find for you.


----------



## Brussels

The most comprehensive study of molasses, soil reuse, and many other helpful organic growing facts can be found at: www.the3lb.com

Also, I've never had an insect problem useing molasses during watering...B


----------



## IRISH

i am using blackstrap molasses in a side by side test. 1st fem. is getting only flora nova nutes, 2nd fem. is getting flora nova, plus 1table spoon of blackstrap molasses. i vegged for 6 weeks, and have been flowering 15 days, in 15 more days' , i will up the molasses to 2 table spoons in the tea mix. as of now, i would have to say, there is a little difference in plants, the one getting the molasses has more, and bigger buds coming on , and no pest problems...


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Okay I'm just popping in here to say I totally endorse adding the mollasses. I have 8 plants in flower and 2 weeks ago I started adding mollasses (2 tablespoons per gallon of water) to 4 of the plants. 

The buds on the 4 plants getting the mollasses have gotten HUGE!! They're probably about 40% bigger than the non-mollasses group (these are all white widows btw). My book said they should only get 20% bigger with mollasses, so I am guessing that maybe the non-mollasses group may have a growth spurt at some point to narrow the gap, but we'll see.

Thanks to everyone for all the info.

ETA: I should also add that I am flowering this time with all flouros, so my buds were a little airy....the mollasses buds now look like what you get with HID.


----------



## Growdude

Ive never used mollases but ive allways used Sweet.
Never did a side by side comparison but Ive gotten some big buds.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive never used mollases but ive allways used Sweet.
> Never did a side by side comparison but Ive gotten some big buds.


 
Gotta admit that I'm really tempted to add mollasses to the other 4, but for the sake of science I will refrain. But if it does turn out that the mollasses group has much bigger buds (and no bad side effects) then I'll be using it from now on.


----------



## IRISH

both female, 7 weeks old. Day 18 of 12/12. pic 1 is getting flora nova bloom at half strength. pic 2 is getting same + 1 tablespoon blackstrap molasses in her mix. 
pic 2's flower sites are 3-1 over pic 1. and aprox., 40-50 percent larger. in roughly 10 days, i will be upping the molasses to 2 tablespoons in mix, and going full strength on nutes. camera bites, sry.  more pics in general outdoor growing titled--- it's whats in the closet...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Okay I'm just popping in here to say I totally endorse adding the mollasses. I have 8 plants in flower and 2 weeks ago I started adding mollasses (2 tablespoons per gallon of water) to 4 of the plants.
> 
> The buds on the 4 plants getting the mollasses have gotten HUGE!! They're probably about 40% bigger than the non-mollasses group (these are all white widows btw). My book said they should only get 20% bigger with mollasses, so I am guessing that maybe the non-mollasses group may have a growth spurt at some point to narrow the gap, but we'll see.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the info.
> 
> ETA: I should also add that I am flowering this time with all flouros, so my buds were a little airy....the mollasses buds now look like what you get with HID.


 
How about some pics Rehab?..side by side...Thanks my Friend


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> How about some pics Rehab?..side by side...Thanks my Friend


 
Okay these pictures suck because it's a major pain to take my plants out of my grow closet (I have to dismantle the lights), so this will have to do for now.






Picture 1 is a typical bud from the no mollasses group. And picture 2 is a typical bud from the mollasses group. Both are white widows grown from seed that vegged for 2 months and are now in week 8 of flower. 

The buds from the mollasses group are about the size of coke cans and the no mollasses buds are now about half that size. These have all been flowering under flouros due to a heat issue.

When I harvest, I'll lay the buds side by side and take some better pics.


----------



## GeezerBudd

Here's a thread on the subject if you have'nt already-very interesting.
Good Luck.
Gb


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Here's a thread on the subject if you have'nt already-very interesting.
> Good Luck.
> Gb
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


 
That was a great read, thanks.  I was surprised to learn that mollasses can also repel certain bugs. I would have thought just the opposite....that it would *attract *bugs. Good to know.

BTW, does anyone else here have problems with the  'Search' feature on this site? Before I posted the op, I tried searching the site to see if there was any info that had already been posted. As usual, my search criteria (mollasses in this case) brought up 50 thousand irrellevant threads. The thread you linked to above, which IS very relevant was either not among them, or got lost in the crowd. Go figure.


----------



## POTUS

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Here's a thread on the subject if you have'nt already-very interesting.
> Good Luck.
> Gb
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


 
I have a great respect for Zen and the Lady. They and I strongly disagree on the scale of the improvement of results from using molasses.

Lady and Zen are two of the most informed people I've ever met.

We agree to disagree, and the world keeps right on spinnin.


----------



## shakeymacd

ok so what is the ratio of sugar  to water??? ive heard icing sugar is best as it is the finest sugar not sure?


----------



## tinydn

i always thought i would get diabetes from the munchies..not the weed itself...just messing with you guys..


----------



## spkyfsh420

Uk1 said:
			
		

> sugary is sugar tasting on the weed , lolz im just saying ive bought stuff before that was coated in sugar so if thats to do with this thread i wouldnt advise doing that



they are talking about adding sugar or molasses as feed in the plants water. Not contaminated weed you've bought lol


----------



## Happy Hooker

I used molasses last summer on 1/2 of my plants I never noticed MUCH difference than the 1's without it . Remember using any thing with sugar out doors it will bring bears for miles.


----------



## POTUS

shakeymacd said:
			
		

> ok so what is the ratio of sugar to water??? ive heard icing sugar is best as it is the finest sugar not sure?


If you let someone talk you into adding cane suger to your water, you're nuts.

It won't do anything but harm your plants.

Was that clear enough?

But don't take my word for it. Mix up a bunch of "icing" sugar and water the hell out of your plants with it.

Start some more seeds. You're going to need the new seedlings.


----------



## nvthis

spkyfsh420 said:
			
		

> they are talking about adding sugar or molasses as feed in the plants water. Not contaminated
> they are talking about adding sugar or molasses as feed in the plants water. Not contaminated weed you've bought lol


 
:rofl: That post was from, like, the fifties! Ok, maybe more like a year ago. Either way, think that dude even remembers writing it???


----------



## spkyfsh420

he was clearly confused! didnt see the post date though? either way this post was informative in regards to molasses


----------



## Sinisterhand

My buddy uses diluted blackberry juice from his home grown blackberry patch.
He swears by it.


----------



## POTUS

Sinisterhand said:
			
		

> My buddy uses diluted blackberry juice from his home grown blackberry patch.
> He swears by it.


Do you know what a "Double Blind Test" is? Tell your buddy to research the term, perform one and then come here and tell us the results.

My forecast of the results are that the blackberry juice makes absolutely no difference in the growth of the plant, the size of the buds or the flavor of the smoke.

The only way to prove his theory is to perform that test. Until then, it's just a cute little story.

Another person here swore by singing to her plants.

Another put human piss in his water for them.

The cute little stories have no end. They are humorous, but don't really have anything to do with growing world class weed.

Unless someone performs a simple, double blind test on their theory. That type of test will PROVE a theory.

The test is easy to do. When someone tells me "I'm not doing all that", it just tells me that they're comfortable with their little game they play with their plants and it makes them feel warm and fuzzy to play that game. They really don't want to know that they're wasting their time by doing it, (as far as the plant is concerned).

I'm good with that until they try to pass it off as something that really does help the plant.

Then I start asking for the only possible proof; a Double Blind Test.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have done 2 separate side-by-side tests using several commercially available "carb" products.  I, personally, never saw any significant difference in either grow suggesting that added carbs increased bud weight.


----------



## PhÃ¦drus

POTUS:

I noticed your thanks to the Hemp Goddess on the above post.  - Is it safe to conclude, then, that you will in fact accept non double-blind results, as long as they support your theory?

In clinical research, the term 'double-blind' indicates an environment wherein the person recording the results, in addition to the subject of the study, is unaware of which treatment (molasses or no molasses, in this case) has been administered.  As we're not asking the plants to fill out questionnaires subsequent to our study, we can conclude that they are effectively 'blinded', in this sense. 

This leaves us with the person recording the results.  In order to satisfy the remaining double-blind criterion, this would mean that the person reporting the results would need to be someone OTHER than the person administering the treatment/no treatment.

Which would be hypothetically manifest here in one of two ways:

1. The person who is posting to this message board was NOT the person who administered the treatment and had no knowledge of which plants received what, or

2. The person who is posting to this message board had another person interpret their results without any knowledge of which plants received what.

Unfortunately, the actuality of either of these is no more conclusive:

1a. "I was looking at my buddy's plants and some of his buds were HUGE!  When I asked him what he did differently, he told me he'd added molasses to them...", or 

1b.  "My girl has been watering my plants for me for the past month and trying the molasses in half of them (without telling me which ones).  Sure enough, I could tell by the second week...", or

2. "So I've been watering half my crop for the last X weeks with molasses.  Today I asked so-and-so which were the biggest.  Sure enough..."

As you can see, none of these is in any way more conclusive than open, objective research.  In an uncontrolled environment (results reported anonymously in an online message board dedicated to growing), there is no less potential for exaggeration or bias in such cases.  Homeboy 1a wants to tell everyone his dude's plants were nice just as much as the next guy.  I can tell you personally that 1b is simply impractical to the point of being unrealistic.  There isn't a snowball's chance in hell that any growers are going to both have access to someone who can conveniently take over the watering of their crops for any significant length of time _and let them_.  Given the context, this aspect of a double-blind trial borders on the absurd, and I think you recognize that.  Finally, in the case of number 2, there's even greater cause and potential for exaggeration than there is in the case of 1a.  Demand for instances of this nature do nothing to increase the standard of reliability, particularly in a context such as this.

What it does do, however, is allow for the out-of-hand dismissal of other people's firsthand results in one fell swoop without possessing (or claiming to possess) any knowledge of equal credibility to the contrary.  _[See also: ad hominem attack.] _

What's unfortunate about that is how it served to quip what was until that point a fairly decent discussion, which, in an online discussion board dedicated to the furthering of communal knowledge, ought to amount to a G.D. travesty.  Open trials are more than adequate to prove or disprove a theory, provided you have enough of them.

Would it have been more or less efficient, when people started using fertilizer, to run open trials and gauge the results, or to demand double-blind trials involving entirely unnecessary protocols?  Which do you think the chemical companies used?  Which do you think the amateur growers out there in the trenches who perfect the science for our particular species use?

Put another way, no one is setting out to prove that molasses works. They were setting out to measure the difference, when you came in and got so far up their yahoos that it killed the entire conversation.  I can't see how anyone would have a vested interest in skewing the results unless they were in molasses sales; there really is little cause to suspect bias.  Without question, there is insufficient potential for bias to require a *double-blind standard*.  ****, the plants can't even talk.

This isn't rocket science, and we're not attempting to prove the existence of dark matter, cure cancer or otherwise risk life and limb.  I think that, not only is it safe to accept word of mouth here - particularly on a larger scale, but we also have no other realistic choice.  And it bears mentioning again that this is exactly what the site is for.



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Was that clear enough?




Yours,
Juan

PS - Try to relax.



"An expert is a man who has made all the mistakes which can be made in a very narrow field."

- Niels Bohr


----------



## PencilHead

Uh, Potus died or something, man.  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, especially all the time and trouble you musta went to.  I think his pal Stoney Bud has mystical links to him or something.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

*blackstrap* molasses is good 4 only 1 thing, & potus its not 4 ur pancakes. it is 2 feed those critters which in return help break down organic matter so ur plant can more readily take up the nutes. that is it nothing else.:stuff-1125699181_i_ stickman is "the _weight_ theory"


----------



## KushBlower12

Ya this is a pretty interesting thread. Ive also done some research in this area and found that plants, like humans, need both simple and complex carbohydrates. It would be like the equivalent of white bread vs. whole wheat. So.. Im trying a new mix during this flowering period that a friend of a friend told me. Go with one of the Big name sweeteners such as Sweet from Botanicare or Sweet Leaf from Advanced and then also add sugar in the raw and molasses. Im going to add a small amount, a teaspoon or so per gallon. Lets see how it goes!


----------



## KushBlower12

and WOW Phaedrus... thats quite an extraordinary reverberation to a simple query. While you did make an exemplary attempt to utilize complex vocabulary, you did manage to include a few simple grammar mistakes. Such mistakes include run-on sentences and comma splices - and of course, irrelevant information to the topic. No one here is a proprietor of a sugar manufacturer, nor do they sell the merchandise to the local vendors. They simple question was, does sugar have any effect on the vascular system of cannabis plants? Cant you simply say yes or no?


----------



## mdcanna

Has anyone heard of the Yellow bottles, a few friends have said they have tried this line and it really works. Just wanted to get some feedback from the real pros.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Oh geeez...  now that this thread has been dug up I've got a craving for a Snicker's Bar...:holysheep:


Welcome to MP! 

Sorry mdcanna...  don't even have a clue what 'Yellow Bottles' refers to...  Is it a carbo product for plants?  

Peace!


----------



## Relentless999

Do notes like ff trio take the place of sugar and molasses or should I do both?


----------



## IRISH

i've learned over time, and through massp. that there is carbo loads in almost all blooming nutes...

myself, i use it on both indoor, and outdoor grows. in specific, i use Brer Rabbit unsulphered blackstrap molasses...

i did a side by side, with same conditions, and you could clearly see the difference. (i had pics here last year showing the results, but they are no longer here?)...

maybe the community felt sorry for me, and i got alot of good Karma sent my way, or maybe it actually did give good results...:hubba: ...Irish...


----------



## 2Dog

my nutes have molasses in them the plants love it.


----------



## crx-si

mine do to


----------



## Smot_poker

Sorry if this is too off topic, but this article touches on adding sugar and what happens with the curing process because of that. Go down to the adding flavors part, and it talks about watering with juice hinted water to give the bud a taste/smell of the juice of your choice. i was wondered if anyone had done this? and also if people who add sugar have had increased mold problems? i'm slightly wanting to try this, but i'm not sure how smart it would be to believe something that comes from a random article on the internet, with precious nugs.

hXXp://www.scribd.com/doc/2522863/Curing-Marijuana

(does someone want to explain the whole hXXp thing to me? i've seen other people do it and i figured i might as well do it to avoid an e-scolding lol.)


----------



## BBFan

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is too off topic, but this article touches on adding sugar and what happens with the curing process because of that. Go down to the adding flavors part, and it talks about watering with juice hinted water to give the bud a taste/smell of the juice of your choice. i was wondered if anyone had done this? and also if people who add sugar have had increased mold problems? i'm slightly wanting to try this, but i'm not sure how smart it would be to believe something that comes from a random article on the internet, with precious nugs.
> 
> hXXp://www.scribd.com/doc/2522863/Curing-Marijuana
> 
> (does someone want to explain the whole hXXp thing to me? i've seen other people do it and i figured i might as well do it to avoid an e-scolding lol.)


 
Hello Smot_Poker:

The first bit of advice I'd like to share with you is that you should try smoking pot instead of poking smot . Clever name.

I read that article you linked (the xx is to avoid direct links to this site, something about security), and IMHO it is a bunch of hooey. The author includes so many myths in the text of the article that one must question the validity of any of the claims. While there is no question that a proper cure will affect the flavor and burn of your finished product and an improper cure can result in harsh taste and even reduced potency, the bottom line is I've never seen any evidence, even anecdotal, that substantiates the claim that you can enhance/impact the flavor of your finished product through amendments/additives to your soil or res or by adding something during the cure. People often ask the question because someone told them about it, but I've never seen anyone claim they've actually done it successfully.

Adding citrus fruit peel to your product during cure is a sure-fire invitation for mold. The only reason you should ever add fruit peel to your product is in the event of your product becoming too dry. It will quickly rehydrate your herb- but you must watch it closely as it rehydrates very quickly and can lead to your product having too much moisture. But it will not affect flavor.

I know this is an older thread, but the whole molasses thing rears it's head every other month or so. And still people make such claims as:



> my nutes have molasses in them the plants love it.


 
What does this mean????

Most nutes that have carbos of one type or another seem to be flowering nutes- IMHO that is merely perpetuating the myth. The only proven statement in this regard is the one made regarding it's effect on the microbacterial activity in the soil. To quote Umbra: "Feed the soil, not the plant."

If you plan to use molasses (I use it myself), IMHO you should start early while still in veg to enhance your medium and how your plants derive nutrients from it.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Smot_poker

hmmm. that was a lot of knowledge to digest, but my brain sure appreciated it!!!

I can definitely understand why adding moisture to the curing process is a no-no. i once stuck an orange peel in a bag of buds to fluff it up (or so i thought) and it actually condensed. the smoke had a weird tinge to it that wasn't unpleasant, but it wasn't like "holy crap this bud tastes like oranges!" in that regard, the author definitely fell off the mark. 

on the other hand, i was more interested in the flavoring with extracts part of the article. if you think about it, it does make a bit of sense. when you water the plant, it draws up the waters through it's roots and distributes it around the plant through the stems and out to the leaves and buds, so if there was flavoring mixed in with the water, it seems as if the flavor would be drawn up with the water. and if you harvested when the flavored water was still in the plant, it seems to me (i could be wrong) that the flavoring would be locked in the buds.

but as you said, that is just an article and it should be tried out. aaaand, my plant  being about 4 or 5 weeks into flowering, i figure, why not me? since i'm on probation, i'm not in a position to smoke my harvest immediately, and so if i flavor it and it turns out harsh, or just unflavored, then my friends can tell me so and i'll never do it again. but if it works, and my friends say, "holy crap this is some *insert fruit here* flavored weed", then i think we may be on to something. 

this little endeavor will be documented when the time comes nearer, so look out lol.


----------

